# Opening weekend Dove season package for sale



## kentuckychuck (Apr 29, 2008)

Opening Day Dove Season/Weekend Hunting Package For Sale 2008

I have a 34 Acre Dove Field for Sale this year.  It is located in Twiggs County, GA about 15 minutes from Macon.
The field will be planted in Browntop Millet, Corn, Grain Sorghum, Sunflower and Soybeans.  We will begin planting in the next 2 weeks.  There is a power line that runs thru about 1/3 of the filed.  I will plant, fertilize, Lime, mow, spray, disc and burn the field prior to opening day of the dove season.  This same field has been planted annually for dove for the last 7 years straight.  We had the Best Dove Shoot that we have ever had last year.  You and YOUR Guests will be allowed to shoot the entire Opening Weekend.  (Saturday, Sunday and Monday).

I will also prepare a meal for you and YOUR Guests on Opening Day.  This is a catered nice Traditional BBQ Dinner.

The Field is $3500.00.  I will require an advance payment of $2000.00 now prior to planting the field and the remainder on August 1, 2008.  There is room for 30 shooters on this field.

If I do not sell the entire field, I will hold an annual pay dove shoot and my spots sell for $150.00 per hunter for the entire weekend.  I always fill it up.  References available on request (Past hunters from shoots).

PM me or email me if you are interested in leasing the field or would like to see the field.  I have Terra-Server Imagery of the area if you would like to see that as well.  There are no other agricultural fields for at least 5 miles.

Thank you in advance and look forward to hearing from you.

KentuckyChuck


----------



## GSUJake (Apr 29, 2008)

Why don't you just sell them then? that's $1000 more, if you're going to fill up


----------



## kentuckychuck (Apr 29, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Why don't you just sell them then? that's $1000 more, if you're going to fill up



We have a great hunt every year.  With the rising cost of fuel to plant the field, fertilizer, and seed costs I would much rather sell the field to one group.   It's not about an extra $1000 if I have to finance out my money til Sept it would be worth that.  But I want to keep a good field going!!! And most people understand that!


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 29, 2008)

*No labor day Shoot this year!*

You do realize that Labor day is the 1st day of Sept.  Dove season comes in the 1st Sat of Sept. so  Sept 6th will be the first day of dove season.


----------



## GSUJake (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just wondering


----------



## JBowers (Apr 30, 2008)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> You do realize that Labor day is the 1st day of Sept. Dove season comes in the 1st Sat of Sept. so Sept 5th will be the first day of dove season.


 
You are correct that it opens the First Saturday in September, but that date for 2008 is September 6!


----------



## short stop (Apr 30, 2008)

just a reply  ,   Ive never been on this dove hunt   but would go on  Ky Chucks   recommendation . If  he doesnt sell his  field out to a   single individual     and  resorts to selling  spots --I am in . 
 I met  Chuck  sevral weeks  ago for the 1st time  while  looking at   some of his  property  in Ky  , which I also joined  along with sevral friends . 
 The man  also  set me up on a turkey hunt in KY .  He   went  out of the way  to  make sure I had plenty of  ground to hunt on   3 farms as a matter of fact    .  He   is  a heck of a stand  up guy   that  keeps his word   and Id hunt with him any day of the week .


----------



## jdgator (May 4, 2008)

wsstew said:


> I hunted this field last season and thought the hunt was the worst dove shoot I've ever been on. Make your own decission, but be very careful.




 I'm not taking anyone's side here, but you might want to explain why you hold that opinion. When you starting messing with another man's livelihood, you are walking a very tight rope. Again, not taking sides...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I'm not taking anyone's side here, but you might want to explain why you hold that opinion. When you starting messing with another man's livelihood, you are walking a very tight rope. Again, not taking sides...



Good point, I was wondering the same.


----------



## bbprld (May 5, 2008)

There is no excuse for a post like that about a mans business. This guy went on one hunt and decided everything is bad. Since when can anyone guarantee what game will do. Negative people like this guy needs to get a life and stop trying to run other people down. I am tired of these negative people who just want to hurt other people. Let him go buy and manage a field and lets see what a great job he does. I manage 4 Dove Fields and other Hunting Properties that I work hard 7 days a week so people will have a nice place to hunt. This is not just a seasonal job but all year. I do this because I enjoy seeing other people have a good time in the outdoors. I let anyone under the age of 18 in a family hunt for free including all spouses. From one of the post above of someone who knows the man personally he sounds like a ....... nice guy and probably want comment on the negative post because he is a nice guy. That's what I normally do when I encounter people such as this but today I get to take up for a brother. Good luck with your Dove field and I will try and send some of my customers to you.


----------



## GSUJake (May 5, 2008)

wsstew said:


> I hunted this field last season and thought the hunt was the worst dove shoot I've ever been on. Make your own decission, but be very careful.


That's the chance you take. It's call hunting. If you want a guarantee... catch 12 of them and put em in a chicken coupe. You MIGHT can kill em all then


----------



## General Lee (May 5, 2008)

Guys,
          Kentucky Chuck offered for ya'll to be able to talk to others that shot there last year.WSStew just happened to be one of them.He paid his money and is therefore entitled to his opinion of how good or bad the shoot was...........


----------



## kentuckychuck (May 5, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> That's the chance you take. It's call hunting. If you want a guarantee... catch 12 of them and put em in a chicken coupe. You MIGHT can kill em all then



GSU you are right about that! I hunted the field last year, I'm a terrible shot it's the first time I picked up my shotgun in a year.  Since the last dove season.  I shot 5-6 birds but went through 5 boxes of shells.  Had a blast!!! There was alot of action on the field.  There were several guys with limits of birds and had to leave the field early in the day.  As with any other dove shoot you may go to some guys seem to kill more bird quickly than others.  And we all know it has to do with your shooting ability and the location the bird to fly in from.  If you plan on going to a hunt and coming home with $150.00 worth of dove meat "stay at home"!  But if you want to have some fun go to a field where the birds are flying and you get to use up some ammo.  Thanks for all the interest, Chuck


----------



## General Lee (May 5, 2008)

I've never seen a dove field sold before it was even planted.Around here,folks usually plant the field,get the birds and then sell the field.Paying $3,500 for a field that's not even planted yet is a pretty big gamble..........


----------



## bbprld (May 6, 2008)

When leasing a field you have to pay half the money up front before the field is planted to the farmer or land owner so they can cover their cost. This is a policy that is across the board in all fields I have every leased.


----------



## General Lee (May 6, 2008)

bbprld said:


> When leasing a field you have to pay half the money up front before the field is planted to the farmer or land owner so they can cover their cost. This is a policy that is across the board in all fields I have every leased.


Well good luck with it.Different areas do things different ways.............


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (May 6, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with the post about the shoot!  Once again the man told us we could talk to people who had been there and he is one of the guys that was there.


----------



## kentuckychuck (May 7, 2008)

Here are some other links to guys who hunted the field last year with there opinion on the quality of the field if you are interested
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=134037&highlight=hogguide


----------



## johndeer1972 (May 8, 2008)

wsstew said:


> This is in reference to the comments made about an opinion on AN OPEN FORUM, I was told the same field would be planted in the same seed(sunflower, corn, sorghum, millet and soybeans), but it was just planted in millet. I just want my fellow hunters to look at the field at least 1 week in advance. Sorry if I rubbed any one the wrong way, Just looking out for my brothers (ALL HUNTERS).



I do not see your name or any semblance of your name anywhere on last year’s signup sheet or Hold Harmless agreements that everyone filled out before the shoot. The Original AD for the shoot is quoted below. It clearly states a 34 acre MILLET Field. There was a reference to Soybeans and Corn planted on the power lines leading into the field and it WAS There.  Here are a few pics of the corn leading into the lower edge of the power line. 
These guys ALL had a Good Shoot. I do not know where or IF you were even on this field. We did have 7 Inches of rain the prior 3 days and up until 10:00 AM on the day of the shoot but the birds were there and looks like everyone else had a good shoot.



Check out the LAST post by Pro-Hunter in this thread also for reference and Offer to Check out the Field PRIOR to the shoot.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=129882




Pro-hunter said:


> I have a bunch of birds already. I have been cutting and harrowing strips of browntop millet for about a week now in a 34 acre field. I started spraying roundup today on the remaining patches. Once that dies (8-10 days), I will begin to burn one patch every other day until opening day and finish on the 30 th. It is looking good so far. Yjis year, we will be shooting on a "Clean field".
> I also have corn and soybeans on the powerline that leads into the field. The corn is tassling out now and I will mow a few strips of it also before opening day.
> I still have some spots left on the field and it will be available for viewing sometime the week before the shoot.
> PM me for more details is you are interested.
> PH






Other Attendees From Last Years Shoot Wrote:




bird dog said:


> Tommy put on a great dove shoot.  The food was great and hospitality was just as good.  The field was in great shape ant birds were there. The rains came and went but great day.  He gave away one of those great hog hunt for a door prize.  That was worth the price of admission.  Great hunt Thank You Tommy
> Jim and Eli



Bird dog's Original Comments from the Shoot




buckbacks said:


> I went to this one as well. It was a great time. I shot almost three boxes and ended with 6.



Buck back’s Original Comments from the Shoot




Timbo 66 said:


> I went as well, had a great time ended up with 3. As stated above, Tommy put on a spread. Always nice meeting great people. I went back this am also. Only got a few. Tommy Is just what everyone said, a great host. Bird dog was that you with the 2 decoys on the poles? I was at spot # 5 with a mojo.



Timbo 66's Original Comments from the Shoot




breathe in said:


> as everyone said, Tommy is a great host.
> Yesterday was good, today was a little slow. But it's always a good time when you're out on a dove field.
> I’m the lucky one that won the guided hog hunt.



Breathe In's Original Comments from the Shoot



bird dog said:


> Yes that was me they worked pretty good.  I ended up with 10. I am not telling how many shells.  We had a great time.  I wanted to win that hog hunt so bad.





The Original Thread for the Shoot is Found HERE!

http://forum.gon.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1387225

PM Sent. I have a 34 acre millet field that we will be shooting over. It has had some strips cut in it and some harrowing already. I am headed down there now to do a little more work. I sprayed the entire field with roundup last week and we will begin burning the field on Thursday and burn 1/4 th of it every other day up until 2 days before the shoot.
We will shoot over a"clean field" this year. Already have a LOT of dove there. Located in Middle GA, near Macon.
PH


----------



## kentuckychuck (May 8, 2008)

*twiggs dove field*



wsstew said:


> This is in reference to the comments made about an opinion on AN OPEN FORUM, I was told the same field would be planted in the same seed(sunflower, corn, sorghum, millet and soybeans), but it was just planted in millet. I just want my fellow hunters to look at the field at least 1 week in advance. Sorry if I rubbed any one the wrong way, Just looking out for my brothers (ALL HUNTERS).





I do not see your name or any semblance of your name anywhere on last year’s signup sheet or Hold Harmless agreements that everyone filled out before the shoot. The Original AD for the shoot is quoted below. It clearly states a 34 acre MILLET Field. There was a reference to Soybeans and Corn planted on the power lines leading into the field and it WAS There.  Here are a few pics of the corn leading into the lower edge of the power line. 

These guys ALL had a Good Shoot. I do not know where or IF you were even on this field. We did have 7 Inches of rain the prior 3 days and up until 10:00 AM on the day of the shoot but the birds were there and looks like everyone else had a good shoot.







Check out the LAST post by Pro-Hunter in this thread also for reference and Offer to Check out the Field PRIOR to the shoot.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=129882







Pro-hunter said:


> I have a bunch of birds already. I have been cutting and harrowing strips of browntop millet for about a week now in a 34 acre field. I started spraying roundup today on the remaining patches. Once that dies (8-10 days), I will begin to burn one patch every other day until opening day and finish on the 30 th. It is looking good so far. Yjis year, we will be shooting on a "Clean field".
> 
> I also have corn and soybeans on the powerline that leads into the field. The corn is tassling out now and I will mow a few strips of it also before opening day.
> 
> ...











Other Attendees From Last Years Shoot Wrote:







bird dog said:


> Tommy put on a great dove shoot.  The food was great and hospitality was just as good.  The field was in great shape ant birds were there. The rains came and went but great day.  He gave away one of those great hog hunt for a door prize.  That was worth the price of admission.  Great hunt Thank You Tommy
> 
> Jim and Eli





Bird dog's Original Comments from the Shoot







buckbacks said:


> I went to this one as well. It was a great time. I shot almost three boxes and ended with 6.





Buck back’s Original Comments from the Shoot







Timbo 66 said:


> I went as well, had a great time ended up with 3. As stated above, Tommy put on a spread. Always nice meeting great people. I went back this am also. Only got a few. Tommy Is just what everyone said, a great host. Bird dog was that you with the 2 decoys on the poles? I was at spot # 5 with a mojo.





Timbo 66's Original Comments from the Shoot







breathe in said:


> as everyone said, Tommy is a great host.
> 
> Yesterday was good, today was a little slow. But it's always a good time when you're out on a dove field.
> 
> I’m the lucky one that won the guided hog hunt.





Breathe In's Original Comments from the Shoot





bird dog said:


> Yes that was me they worked pretty good.  I ended up with 10. I am not telling how many shells.  We had a great time.  I wanted to win that hog hunt so bad.









The Original Thread for the Shoot is Found HERE!



http://forum.gon.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1387225



PM Sent. I have a 34 acre millet field that we will be shooting over. It has had some strips cut in it and some harrowing already. I am headed down there now to do a little more work. I sprayed the entire field with roundup last week and we will begin burning the field on Thursday and burn 1/4 th of it every other day up until 2 days before the shoot.

We will shoot over a"clean field" this year. Already have a LOT of dove there. Located in Middle GA, near Macon.

PH


----------



## h20fowlin (May 26, 2008)

I shot this field two years ago. 

To tommy's credit, he did cook a jam up meal. And the field had birds....just not where me and the three other guys (i had buy into it) were sitting. It's just the luck of the draw.

I would say that a 1/4 of the guys on the field had great oppurtunities. I think i shot 4 times total. The other three guys shot about the same. The area on the far right woodline did well. 

Tommy had told me they would spray round up and burn the field clean. And that's the same e-mail i forwarded the other three guys.

When we got on the field, it hadn't been done. The stubble was 4 to 6 inches high.

I discussed this with tommy after the shoot. He apologized and offered all 4 of us a free continental pheasant shoot. We never took him up on it, but it was at least offered.

I'd definitely hunt this field again, if it was clean all the way around. OR, i could guarantee a spot on that far right wood line.

I'd rate this field a good strong 6.  

Just my God entitled opinion and fare critique. If you are going to advertise for free, take the good and bad critiquing.


----------



## RP1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*I Agree with H20fowlin*

I also shot this field two years ago and would have to say it was far from what was advertised, the food and socializing were ok however I had just as good a shoot in Perry last year on the public field down there.


----------



## shane111 (Aug 15, 2008)

*dove field cost!!!!*

I have been planting and managing dove fields close to 30 years.
At $150.00 per gun you are still losing money. If you are like me you do it for the love of dove hunting. If anyone has a problem with paying $150.00 for a well managed dove field they need to find another sport.

Dove field cost!!!!!

Lost land rent  $45.00 and up per acre.
Lime $80.00 per acre
fertilizer $100.00 per acre

That is $225.00 per acre before you even put a seed in the ground.

What about herbicide, fuel, labor, equipment, taxes on land, insurance.

People should be thankful someone still has the drive to have a dove shoot!


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 16, 2008)

shane111 said:


> People should be thankful someone still has the drive to have a dove shoot!




You got that right!!!  I quit, hassle factor equaled dealing with 100 women...@ a shoe sale.

I held several shoots in Middle Ga., some great ones, a few duds...the organizer carries a heavy burden, trust me.

Signed: I pay my fee now


----------

